# duck hunting question on the coast



## j.mcfish (Jun 26, 2007)

could some one tell me the rules about using one of the many duck blinds on the bays


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Legally if the blind is in state waters (almost all of them are) you can hunt from them. However, it is not good practice, especially if you can tell someone is keeping the blind ready for hunting. Most are owned by guides and you run the chance of an unpleasant encounter early in the morning. A lot of guys including myself scout for ducks and move there, cut a little brush, set up on the shore.


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

Guides don't own blinds built in state waters. They may have built it but they have no ownership. And just because they built it where the ducks are doesn't mean they have any more right to hunt there then you do.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

IF I built a blind and show up to find some one in it.
I aint leavin......And I've built many on the bay back in the day.
WE actually got in someone elses blind once.
When they showed up ...........WE LEFT.


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

Leave the blinds alone, do a little bit of scouting and set up accordingly. Blinds are nice in a pinch but there are so many places for the birds to go. Good luck!


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> IF I built a blind and show up to find some one in it.
> I aint leavin......And I've built many on the bay back in the day.
> WE actually got in someone elses blind once.
> When they showed up ...........WE LEFT.


This

What you CAN do legally and what you SHOULD do morally are not the thing.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I think its just easier to find where they are and take some chairs and some brush or camo cloth of some kind and build somthing quick.....always have had better huntin than hunting a blind that gets shot from alot...they work good early but once the birds know them then thats it...guides have so many so they can move around to where the birds are and to keep the customers nice and dry and warm in a blind...for those hunters that cant take real hunting.


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

Redfishr said:


> IF I built a blind and show up to find some one in it.
> I aint leavin......And I've built many on the bay back in the day.
> WE actually got in someone elses blind once.
> When they showed up ...........WE LEFT.


I don't hnt the bays much but, ...
How does a person prove that THEY buit the blind???


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

LightsOut said:


> I don't hnt the bays much but, ...
> How does a person prove that THEY buit the blind???


Unless you built it, really doesn't matter. It's not yours.


----------



## meatinthepot (Aug 27, 2010)

These issues seem to come up much more frequently in recent years. There is no legal reason you cannot hunt these blinds, but why would you hunt a blind that someone else spent the time and money building when you can do it yourself. It seems to come down to ethics which is lost on many people.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Not right for someone to permanently claim a spot in the bay on PUBLIC WATER Everyday as their own.

I have built blinds in the bays over the years. I hunted them and so did many others. We knew when we built them this would happen. Most days it has never been a problem.

If you got there before me then it was yours. I/we would find a different spot. A few times we would show up real early and someone would be there. Surprised by this we talked to them and ended up hunting together. 
Some people can be real jerks on the bays when hunting. It is really uncalled for.

I do have an issue with all the middle coast blinds built out of concrete and the guides there thinking they own the whole bay. Had some issues there over the years.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

meatinthepot said:


> These issues seem to come up much more frequently in recent years. There is no legal reason you cannot hunt these blinds, but why would you hunt a blind that someone else spent the time and money building when you can do it yourself. It seems to come down to ethics which is lost on many people.


Ethics come down to the guides as well. Each year these threads come up and usually tge person asking gets the 3rd degree about morals and ethics....but I ask, what gives the rights, ethics or morals for guides to claim public water just because they are making money off a public resource?

I dont duck hunt, but have friends who do....these threads crack me up, most times.

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

There are just too many blinds on the bays the way it is!! Guides build new ones each year without removing their old ones, literally litering the bay system!

Texas needs to make a law that individuals must remove each blind they build after season ends!!

Oh, everyone has a right to hunt any blind on public land... First come, first serve!! Though I have never hunted out of one of those hot dog stands...


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Simple....If you did not build it, stay out. 

I get sick and tired of pulling up to our blinds and someone is sitting in them. All the work that we do in scouting and building/brushing the blinds and then someone else comes along and just sets up shop like they did all the work.

Bottom line. If you hunt someone elses blind because someone is in yours, don't so much as break a piece of brush. Leave it like you found it.

My advice....Scout and build your own blind and then show up to see someone in it and you won't do it again to someone else. 

Most guys will sit right in front of you till you move. Or in some cases they will let you hunt with them.

Good luck out there.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Just dont build a permanent blind...use fast grass and set up. Works better than blinds half the time anyhow. "Technically" you can hunt any blind you want in the bay but it comes down to what you think is right.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I'd just as soon get rid of ALL permenent blinds on public property. If you want to build a blind lease some land to hunt on. That would solve all the problems. Just my opion.


----------



## JET DRIVE (Sep 15, 2009)

*Blinds on Public*

The guys who build blinds on public waters and then think it's their own private hunting lease simply amaze me. Keep in mind the spot or area where you showed up and built a blind may have been a spot or area that someone had been hunting for years before you showed up and built a blind. I had similar experiences years ago on a particular bay system we hunted regularly with good success and there were not too many blinds at the time. We were of the opinion that blinds just advertised the spot and you typically could kill more ducks from the grass line anyway. Then the blind builders showed up. I could almost guarantee you if someone saw you have a good hunt you could just expect there to be a blind there in short order. Now, not only have you messed it up for everyone else you're going to claim it as YOUR spot. Nutz. Now there's a blind on dang near every point so I'm assuming that according to your logic that's no longer open to the public.

THEY SHOULD ALL BE BURNED.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*I agree*



aquafowlr said:


> I'd just as soon get rid of ALL permenent blinds on public property. If you want to build a blind lease some land to hunt on. That would solve all the problems. Just my opion.


I agree get rid of all the permanent blinds. There is not a puddle in POC that doesn't have at least one blind built on it. And all the post ltat are left in the water the rest of the year waiting on some one to hit it.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

we spent two weeks and alot of money and time to build our blind out in trinity bay. If i catch someone in my blind i beat their brains out, orrr just bash a hole in the side of their boat... i wouldnt recomend hunting anyone elses blind in the bay.... 


NO ONE LIKES A POTLICKER


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> we spent two weeks and alot of money and time to build our blind out in trinity bay. If i catch someone in my blind i beat their brains out, orrr just bash a hole in the side of their boat... i wouldnt recomend hunting anyone elses blind in the bay....
> 
> NO ONE LIKES A POTLICKER


nice post....nothing like doing harm to another human being for something so stupid...get a lease if you want full "ownership" of said blind...

you duck hunters are funny.

and btw, no one likes a potlicker....well, no one likes a lower unit breaker/litter bug....clean up your old blinds by removing them, especially the posts.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gulfcoast13 said:


> Simple....If you did not build it, stay out.
> 
> I get sick and tired of pulling up to our blinds and someone is sitting in them. All the work that we do in scouting and building/brushing the blinds and then someone else comes along and just sets up shop like they did all the work.
> 
> ...


now that's cool. :cheers:


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Having put up with all sorts of BS while hunting the coast, spending hours and dollars to set up and cover a blind, there is no easy solution to what has been done or what your going to do.

Were I to make the rules on it, I would require all blinds to have a permit if built in public waters. They would all have to come down after hunting season. I would limit the number of place any single person or Company could have a hunting blind built per season. In POC, Rockport, Aranas Pass, they are of any piece of water that can be built on. I know of concrete blinds set back in Lighthouse flats. The guy that set them was sued when someopne struck it with a water craft!!!

I know of a really infamous incident where a gun was drawn and the airboat guy made two people swim the ditch between Port A and Aranas Pass. Very bad deal all around.

Dang good places to fish when it is not hunting season, we have pulled many redfish from beneath those hunting platforms.

Guides do not own the bays, they are making a living on public waters. Part of the reason we bought a place and can do with it what we will was because of many situations mentioned here already.


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

*Public Water Blinds*

It is in fact against the law to hunt a blind in public water without permission from the owner. With that said the owners name, phone contact and current hunting season must be visible inside the blind. This law only applies for the owner of the blind. Meaning if the owner is not hunting the blind on a particular day the blind is open to the general public. However if the owner shows up during your hunt and asks you to leave you must, if not he can call the game warden and you will be cited for hunting within the 300 yds allotment. 
I have hunted the coast my whole life and built many blinds and hunted others as well. I have run some folks off and asked to hunt with them pending the character of the individuals. To say that people should or should not be entitled to built a blind is crazy. Everybody should be able to hunt as they so chose even on public waters. The same applies to the national forest or the public lands in the mountain states.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm surprised more blinds dont get burned


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

I do have my own property, but unfortunatly in case you didnt check were in a drought and have no water... thanks for your 2cents though


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> I do have my own property, but unfortunatly in case you didnt check were in a drought and have no water... thanks for your 2cents though


well, it is just a forum....sorry you ain't got water, but it's not that big of a deal...just thought it was funny you threatening people on the forum if they use your blinds in public water... hwell:

shows a lot of class, guess that's my .02


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

jiginit said:


> It is in fact against the law to hunt a blind in public water without permission from the owner. With that said the owners name, phone contact and current hunting season must be visible inside the blind. This law only applies for the owner of the blind. Meaning if the owner is not hunting the blind on a particular day the blind is open to the general public. However if the owner shows up during your hunt and asks you to leave you must, if not he can call the game warden and you will be cited for hunting within the 300 yds allotment.
> I have hunted the coast my whole life and built many blinds and hunted others as well. I have run some folks off and asked to hunt with them pending the character of the individuals. To say that people should or should not be entitled to built a blind is crazy. Everybody should be able to hunt as they so chose even on public waters. The same applies to the national forest or the public lands in the mountain states.


Thanks for the info.. i will definitly have the game warden on speed dial!!

Give tickets for being a potlicking as well


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

*Duck Hunting on the Coast*

Only lazy squatters argue that "a blind for one is a blind for all" and that "guides or other blind builders infringe on 'the public's' right to hunt 'public water' when they don't let me use their blinds". Save it.

The reality is "the public" has miles of "public water" to hunt, yet "the public" chooses to hunt from someone else's blind because its convenient, comfortable because "the public" doesn't like to sit in mud.

Hey "public", here's an idea....pay a guide to hunt in his blinds or build your own! Most hunts on the middle coast are around $100 per gun. That's far less than what "the public" would spend on gas to scout a suitable location, the materials and the time and effort to build a blind that won't collapse on "the public's" first hunt. Unfortunately, "the public" would rather be a whiny, selfish, lazy group of squatters that rely on poorly written laws to justify their moronic behavior.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

John Cocktosen said:


> Only lazy squatters argue that "a blind for one is a blind for all" and that "guides or other blind builders infringe on 'the public's' right to hunt 'public water' when they don't let me use their blinds". Save it.
> 
> The reality is "the public" has miles of "public water" to hunt, yet "the public" chooses to hunt from someone else's blind because its convenient, comfortable because "the public" doesn't like to sit in mud.
> 
> Hey "public", here's an idea....pay a guide to hunt in his blinds or build your own! Most hunts on the middle coast are around $100 per gun. That's far less than what "the public" would spend on gas to scout a suitable location, the materials and the time and effort to build a blind that won't collapse on "the public's" first hunt. Unfortunately, "the public" would rather be a whiny, selfish, lazy group of squatters that rely on poorly written laws to justify their moronic behavior.


:rotfl::rotfl::spineyes:

like i said before, these threads are funny...mine mine mine say the duck hunters, public is now selfish lazy squatters....that's some funny stuff right there and i don't even duck hunt. 

guess those people that build blinds and leave them in the bay never to return cuz they found a new spot could be labled as lazy litter bugs?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

chardog said:


> we spent two weeks and alot of money and time to build our blind out in trinity bay. If i catch someone in my blind i beat their brains out, orrr just bash a hole in the side of their boat... i wouldnt recomend hunting anyone elses blind in the bay....
> 
> NO ONE LIKES A POTLICKER


Brilliant


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

chardog said:


> Thanks for the info.. i will definitly have the game warden on speed dial!!
> 
> Give tickets for being a potlicking as well


where is your blind on trinity. I'll be sure to be there first saturday. I'd like to see you get me out of it. Bring the game warden with you as well.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> where is your blind on trinity. I'll be sure to be there first saturday. I'd like to see you get me out of it. Bring the game warden with you as well.


LOL

what i'd like to know is, if the blinds are theirs and they are wanting to do bodily or boat harm to others, if and when someone runs into one of their old blinds in their boat fishing and they find out who the owner is, is that owner responsible for boat/motor/lower unit repair, lazyness was left in the water, so why not?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

*Law?*



jiginit said:


> *It is in fact against the law to hunt a blind in public water without permission from the owner. With that said the owners name, phone contact and current hunting season must be visible inside the blind. This law only applies for the owner of the blind. Meaning if the owner is not hunting the blind on a particular day the blind is open to the general public. However if the owner shows up during your hunt and asks you to leave you must, if not he can call the game warden and you will be cited for hunting within the 300 yds allotment. *
> I have hunted the coast my whole life and built many blinds and hunted others as well. I have run some folks off and asked to hunt with them pending the character of the individuals. To say that people should or should not be entitled to built a blind is crazy. Everybody should be able to hunt as they so chose even on public waters. The same applies to the national forest or the public lands in the mountain states.


I would like to see a link to this law. We gave up blind hunting years ago and now hunt in portable layouts in the natural vegetation. I have been hunting the coast for about 12 years (since I moved down to Corpus for college) and I have never heard of this law.... We all know the gentlmens code, but we all know there are many who dont obide by it. So I would like to see a link to this law you say exists. Not calling BS, but want to see it. Trust but verify......


----------



## JET DRIVE (Sep 15, 2009)

jiginit said:


> It is in fact against the law to hunt a blind in public water without permission from the owner. With that said the owners name, phone contact and current hunting season must be visible inside the blind. This law only applies for the owner of the blind. Meaning if the owner is not hunting the blind on a particular day the blind is open to the general public. However if the owner shows up during your hunt and asks you to leave you must, if not he can call the game warden and you will be cited for hunting within the 300 yds allotment.
> I have hunted the coast my whole life and built many blinds and hunted others as well. I have run some folks off and asked to hunt with them pending the character of the individuals. To say that people should or should not be entitled to built a blind is crazy. Everybody should be able to hunt as they so chose even on public waters. The same applies to the national forest or the public lands in the mountain states.


That would be FALSE. You must be talking about an area owned by and specifically geared to offering permitted blind drawings or hunts similar to those offered by many WMA's, US Army Corps and Federal Refuges here in Texas. On true public if you build it it becomes part of the public domain. If that were not the case somebody could build a little hut on the corner of my lot where I live and deny me access. Also, there is no 300 yard rule applicable at the public level whereas that is enforced on some of the permit areas referenced above.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

I have one blind and we built it to where it can be moved very easily.. i don't believe in having 135684323 blinds in the bay either.. and gilbert sweety dont get your panties in a wad. I would never tell u were my blind is. Are u to broke to build one yourself


----------



## JET DRIVE (Sep 15, 2009)

sotx23 said:


> I would like to see a link to this law. We gave up blind hunting years ago and now hunt in portable layouts in the natural vegetation. I have been hunting the coast for about 12 years (since I moved down to Corpus for college) and I have never heard of this law.... We all know the gentlmens code, but we all know there are many who dont obide by it. So I would like to see a link to this law you say exists. Not calling BS, but want to see it. Trust but verify......


You're not going to find one because it ain't the law.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

I didnt think that was the case.... I can see on WMA's, Corps lakes, etc like you stated, but public I dont think so....


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

chardog said:


> I have one blind and we built it to where it can be moved very easily.. i don't believe in having 135684323 blinds in the bay either.. and gilbert sweety dont get your panties in a wad. I would never tell u were my blind is. Are u to broke to build one yourself


sorry you are poor and can't afford a private lease with water. maybe one day you will be manager there at mcdonalds and can afford it then.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

If it were not true then that's fine.. id post up twenty yards from my blind and blast at every bird that came anywhere close


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

We own 70 acres of land with ponds and a sleu, but again WE ARE IN A DROUGHT lol dont know if you get that


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

JET DRIVE said:


> The guys who build blinds on public waters and then think it's their own private hunting lease simply amaze me. Keep in mind the spot or area where you showed up and built a blind may have been a spot or area that someone had been hunting for years before you showed up and built a blind. I had similar experiences years ago on a particular bay system we hunted regularly with good success and there were not too many blinds at the time. We were of the opinion that blinds just advertised the spot and you typically could kill more ducks from the grass line anyway. Then the blind builders showed up. I could almost guarantee you if someone saw you have a good hunt you could just expect there to be a blind there in short order. Now, not only have you messed it up for everyone else you're going to claim it as YOUR spot. Nutz. Now there's a blind on dang near every point so I'm assuming that according to your logic that's no longer open to the public.
> 
> THEY SHOULD ALL BE BURNED.


X2


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> We own 70 acres of land with ponds and a sleu, but again WE ARE IN A DROUGHT lol dont know if you get that


use a water hose, should have started a while back. :slimer:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> use a water hose, should have started a while back. :slimer:


no joke right. this drought hasn't been going on for a while now. I could see how he got caught off guard. :headknock


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

chardog said:


> If it were not true then that's fine.. id post up twenty yards from my blind and blast at every bird that came anywhere close


You my friend arer a class A freakin idiot, lay off the roids and stop talking big on a forum. You dont own the the bay and if you built it and left it behind on purpose then it becomes State property and any resident in the state could hunt it.

And why would you shoot seagulls and pelicans ...i assume you would since you stated you would blast everybird that came close

I am glad I dont hunt public lands anymore because of clowns like this


----------



## JET DRIVE (Sep 15, 2009)

John Cocktosen said:


> Only lazy squatters argue that "a blind for one is a blind for all" and that "guides or other blind builders infringe on 'the public's' right to hunt 'public water' when they don't let me use their blinds". Save it.
> 
> The reality is "the public" has miles of "public water" to hunt, yet "the public" chooses to hunt from someone else's blind because its convenient, comfortable because "the public" doesn't like to sit in mud.
> 
> Hey "public", here's an idea....pay a guide to hunt in his blinds or build your own! Most hunts on the middle coast are around $100 per gun. That's far less than what "the public" would spend on gas to scout a suitable location, the materials and the time and effort to build a blind that won't collapse on "the public's" first hunt. Unfortunately, "the public" would rather be a whiny, selfish, lazy group of squatters that rely on poorly written laws to justify their moronic behavior.


Really? Let me preface by saying that I've never built a blind on public and have hunted someone else's blind maybe a half dozen times in 30+ years of hunting. Alot of that has to do with the fact that over the last 10 or 15 years of hunting we have done very little bay hunting where the blinds are a big problem. I'm no lazy squatter and I would think those who build blinds on public property and then think they have some rights to that property more closely resembles the definition of a squatter. I certainly don't want to hunt anybody's blind and again wish they would all disappear. Trust me, I don't need to your big taj mahal caned box to kill ducks.

Here, let me give you an example. There was a place on the coast that for about 5 years in a row 2 or 3 groups (none of whom were known to the other) hunted it pretty regular. It was somewhat of a circular pond and would hunt the 2 or 3 groups from the edges pretty comfortably and we all minded our manners and we had some great hunts in that spot. No, let me say some jam up hunts. Went to scout that hole one year preseason and some jake leg had built a horrifically large blind right in the middle of the pond. Pond ruined. If those guys had been smart they could have easily joined the party and had some great hunts but because they didn't want to get their feet wet and have some place to sit down comfortably they ruined it for everyone.

THEY SHOULD ALL BE BURNED.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I personally won't sit in someone's blind. I will however, if the duck activity dictates, set up my layout blind on the same point or gut that someone had built a blind on. If I beat them to the spot, then I'm hunting it from my layout blind. They can claim the blind all they want, but not the point it sit's on. Should have gotten here earlier.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looooooot of people on here need to get out of the house and shoot some birds.



chardog said:


> we spent two weeks and alot of money and time to build our blind out in trinity bay. If i catch someone in my blind i beat their brains out, orrr just bash a hole in the side of their boat... i wouldnt recomend hunting anyone elses blind in the bay....
> 
> NO ONE LIKES A POTLICKER


*I'm sorry. You're building hot-dog stands on Trinity Bay and you're calling people potlickers ... ?!?!? YOU are the potlicker.* Anyone I know will man up to that Pepsi Challenge any day of the week ... that tough guy salt-rat wanna-be-cage-fighter routine might work on the guy next door still wet behind his ears from football practice after highschool, but here in the real world ... when you're a foot below me on a moving boat trying to beat my brains out and bash a hole in my boat, you're going to end up on a stretcher without "us" even having to lift a finger on your own doing.

Public water ... public blind. Period ... end of story.

Have fun cupcake. Please post pictures of your trash-can slam of merganser, coot, rail, and spoonbills after week one so we can see what a warrior you are.


----------



## JET DRIVE (Sep 15, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Looooooot of people on here need to get out of the house and shoot some birds.
> 
> *I'm sorry. You're building hot-dog stands on Trinity Bay and you're calling people potlickers ... ?!?!? YOU are the potlicker.* Anyone I know will man up to that Pepsi Challenge any day of the week ... that tough guy salt-rat wanna-be-cage-fighter routine might work on the guy next door still wet behind his ears from football practice after highschool, but here in the real world ... when you're a foot below me on a moving boat trying to beat my brains out and bash a hole in my boat, you're going to end up on a stretcher without "us" even having to lift a finger on your own doing.
> 
> ...


That made me laugh.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Have fun cupcake. Please post pictures of your trash-can slam of merganser, coot, rail, and spoonbills after week one so we can see what a warrior you are.


There's nothing wrong with shooting spoooooonies!! I think we should all make a pact this season to shoot every spoony that decoys and take it easy on the other species...

(Sponsored in part by Delta Waterfowl)


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

chardog said:


> Oh i see your the wise man of 45 years old get a grip and a family and stop arguing with 24 year olds on the internet and worry about who is bangin your wife


You're about 12 years and a wife short of correct there potlicker, but here ... I'll get the birds warmed up fer'ya ... !!!

Picuuuuuut Picuuuuuut Picuuuuuut Picuuuuuut Picuuuuuut Picuuuuuut ...

Here they come "pro" ... ! They're the little blacks ones with the white beaks ... !!!!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

chardog said:


> we spent two weeks and alot of money and time to build our blind out in trinity bay. If i catch someone in my blind i beat their brains out, orrr just bash a hole in the side of their boat... i wouldnt recomend hunting anyone elses blind in the bay....
> 
> NO ONE LIKES A POTLICKER


That's the chance you take spending all that time and money to build a blind on public water, and *you* will be the one on the wrong side of the law if you follow thru with your bold talk.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

oh my god this is funny ,keep it up boyz yer making my monday fly by...

I keep pondering if I would want to be in the speeding boat shooting at the blind or in the blind shootin at the speeding boat????

lets Have a poll !


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> You're about 12 years and a wife short of correct there potlicker, but here ... I'll get the birds warmed up fer'ya ... !!!
> 
> Picuuuuuut Picuuuuuut Picuuuuuut Picuuuuuut Picuuuuuut Picuuuuuut ...
> 
> Here they come "pro" ... ! They're the little blacks ones with the white beaks ... !!!!


In case Chardog needs help with identification... He's even smiling at you Chardog!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

chardog said:


> we spent two weeks and alot of money and time to build our blind out in trinity bay. If i catch someone in my blind i beat their brains out, orrr just bash a hole in the side of their boat... i wouldnt recomend hunting anyone elses blind in the bay....
> 
> NO ONE LIKES A POTLICKER


Am I allowed to fish in the pocket on Saturday morning or does this message just pertain to people who are hunting ducks?

Lord knows I don't need another hole in my boat.... Let me know so I can change my plans if need be.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

This is not fact nor law. It would be the same as me drawing a circle in the sand on the beach and claiming it is mine.

As a citizen of the state, you have as much right to occupy and hunt or fish any piece of public land or water as any other person. Articles built on public land are public property.

You may also find that most blinds will be very poorly brushed, and as a result the birds will consistently swing wide of those monstrocities. My solution is to use a layout boat or layout blind to get down under the grass line. You will kill A LOT more ducks doing this than you will from any box blind.

If you build a blind on a point that is good for duck hunting, that point does not become your spot. Often I'll set up not far from the blind, but in my layout blind. If you show up, I won't be a p.rick, but I will not be leaving either.

Above all, BE CAREFUL. Anger and guns don't mix, and a dead duck hunter would be a big deal and ruin a lot of stuff for all of us. Its a big bay, and ducks fly.



jiginit said:


> It is in fact against the law to hunt a blind in public water without permission from the owner. With that said the owners name, phone contact and current hunting season must be visible inside the blind. This law only applies for the owner of the blind. Meaning if the owner is not hunting the blind on a particular day the blind is open to the general public. However if the owner shows up during your hunt and asks you to leave you must, if not he can call the game warden and you will be cited for hunting within the 300 yds allotment.
> I have hunted the coast my whole life and built many blinds and hunted others as well. I have run some folks off and asked to hunt with them pending the character of the individuals. To say that people should or should not be entitled to built a blind is crazy. Everybody should be able to hunt as they so chose even on public waters. The same applies to the national forest or the public lands in the mountain states.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Funny how the guys that build stuff on public land and think it is theirs forever and whenever they desire are "legit" and those that understand building something on public land is like making a donation to public are the squatters. I think that is backwards.

I don't even hunt out in the bay, but I can promise you this. If I beat someone to their blind in the morning (I'm an early riser), and you come roust me out of it in a richard-head fashion, you can consider that day to be your last day to hunt that particular blind because it would likely mysteriously burn to the water line.

I wonder if these blind builders also complain that they can't access the public beaches like they used to....


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

jiginit said:


> It is in fact against the law to hunt a blind in public water without permission from the owner. With that said the owners name, phone contact and current hunting season must be visible inside the blind. This law only applies for the owner of the blind. Meaning if the owner is not hunting the blind on a particular day the blind is open to the general public. However if the owner shows up during your hunt and asks you to leave you must, if not he can call the game warden and you will be cited for hunting within the 300 yds allotment.
> I have hunted the coast my whole life and built many blinds and hunted others as well. I have run some folks off and asked to hunt with them pending the character of the individuals. To say that people should or should not be entitled to built a blind is crazy. Everybody should be able to hunt as they so chose even on public waters. The same applies to the national forest or the public lands in the mountain states.


So wrong...


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

chardog said:


> we spent two weeks and alot of money and time to build our blind out in trinity bay. If i catch someone in my blind i beat their brains out, orrr just bash a hole in the side of their boat... i wouldnt recomend hunting anyone elses blind in the bay....
> 
> NO ONE LIKES A POTLICKER


If I knew where your blind was, I'd camp out the night before in my bay boat and fish all opening morning right in your landing zone internet cowboy...


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

I dont if that would be very safe cowgirl besides your boat wouldn't even make it out of the cut.. its way to shallow


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

Are we talking pro-staffers here? I hear a lot of guides make it nasty for the pot- lickers is that true?


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

chardog said:


> I dont if that would be very safe cowgirl besides your boat wouldn't even make it out of the cut.. its way to shallow


I guess I'd have to kayak fish. You don't think a bright yellow 15' kayak would flare those coots, do ya big boy?


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

LMAO...Gotta appreciate the 2cool humor. I've read all 6 pages!


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Ive deleted some posts bc they were really rude and i could get booted. I really enjoy the website and my apologies that this got out of hand. 

Sorry


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry[/QUOTE]

Yes you are pot licker


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

*Public Blinds*

Sorry, Had work to do. Its in General Land use TP&W Website. Confirm by Gme Warden Corpus Christi Division Major Larry Young Ph 361-289-5566


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

chardog said:


> I dont if that would be very safe cowgirl besides your boat wouldn't even make it out of the cut.. its way to shallow


Ive been fishing in there for the last 3 months straight... I think yall need to get out of my fishing blind....

Ive built blinds in Trinity Bay plenty of times.... some permanent, some not.

Its a risk you take when you build one.... Sure, its kind of "hunters code" to stay out of others' blinds, but it is what it is. People are going to hunt them. Ive hunted others (twice I think) and Ive had mine hunted in.

Bashing people brains out and poking holes in their boat is comical. Almost as comical as calling the GW and saying that you read on 2cool that if you posted your name and contact info on the blind, then it is yours to pick and choose who can or can't be in it. (I believe the poster was referring to rules on places like the Wallisville Project, where permits are issued to a certain number of applicants via a drawing).

Its gonna be a CRAZY year on public water.... especially with folks with this chest beating "Im gonna beat you up" mindset tromping through the mud. Too many people, not enough water.

Im fishing the pocket anyway.... I will wave courteously.

PS... You guys have til 9AM to limit... then Im coming in.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Get to your hotdog stand first and you will have nothing to worry about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Dude i wouldn't ever do that.. ducks arnt that worth it. Hope you catch some fish.. we will be fishing out of our blind.. were covered in tailing reds


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> ... Ive built blinds in Trinity Bay plenty of times.... some permanent, some not ... PS... You guys have til 9AM to limit... then Im coming in.


Potlicker! Say it ain't so ... !!!

Dude, we won't need till 9am. When we're raining spoons we're done about 15 minutes before legal ... !


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

chardog said:


> Dude i wouldn't ever do that.. ducks arnt that worth it. Hope you catch some fish.. we will be fishing out of our blind.. *were covered in tailing reds*


With a quote like that, you are going to be covered in fisherman......


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

JET DRIVE said:


> ......... Let me preface by saying that I've never built a blind on public and have hunted someone else's blind maybe a half dozen times in 30+ years of hunting. Alot of that has to do with the fact that over the last 10 or 15 years of hunting we have done very little bay hunting where the blinds are a big problem.
> 
> Here, let me give you an example. There was a place on the coast that for about 5 years in a row 2 or 3 groups (none of whom were known to the other) hunted it pretty regular. It was somewhat of a circular pond and would hunt the 2 or 3 groups from the edges pretty comfortably and we all minded our manners and we had some great hunts in that spot. No, let me say some jam up hunts.
> 
> THEY SHOULD ALL BE BURNED.


So you never built a blind and you don't hunt in the bay, but you feel you have the familiarity to comment on this issue? Hmmmm. Anyway, that means you have never experienced the frustration of getting to your blind in the morning only to find hunters already there? Although your opinion is welcome, it appears you don't have much ground to stand on here. I'm curious what you would do if you were squatting a blind and the builders showed up to hunt it...would you be accommodating and find another place to hunt or would be obstinate?

Bottom line: Squatting = Bad hunting etiquette. Squatters leave the dock unsure of where they are going BUT extra early so they can get "first dibs" on someone else's blind. They could easily have loaded the necessities for a ground blind in the boat and used the extra time to dig out a shore blind, but of course they don't because they are lazy squatters who chose to put their own needs above others. It


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

That's the whole bay just not where we are hunting..


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

chardog said:


> That's the whole bay just not where we are hunting..


You obviously haven't seen the number of boats that is increasing daily in the pocket...Yall are just lucky deer season and duck season open on the same day this year. That will keep some of the crowds down.

I hope all you guys shoot some ducks this weekend!

Be patient, be safe.... its just a few little birds.... Its gonna look like a disco out there with the Mojo-fest!


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

ya we own 70 acres full of deer in dayton ill be switchin back ans forth this season.. and yes we will have three mojos goin lol


----------



## JET DRIVE (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm fairly familiar with coastal hunting and I still hunt RP several times a year to get my bay fix but you're missing the point entirely. YOU DON'T OWN IT. Maybe I've never built a blind because I don't want you knowing where I hunt or because I don't want the headache of dealing with the public....really it's irrelevent.

Squatter = someone who settles on land or occupies property without title, right or payment of rent.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

JET DRIVE said:


> I'm fairly familiar with coastal hunting and I still hunt RP several times a year to get my bay fix but you're missing the point entirely. YOU DON'T OWN IT. Maybe I've never built a blind because I don't want you knowing where I hunt or because I don't want the headache of dealing with the public....really it's irrelevent.
> 
> Squatter = someone who settles on land or occupies property without title, right or payment of rent.


Very well put!


----------



## JET DRIVE (Sep 15, 2009)

Jake-Leg = someone who sleeps in shows up 5 mins before LST and thinks they own 400 yds of public shoreline because they built a blind.

It's public. Get up early or get a lease. When I go I know where I'm going based on scouting and if a structure on public property is in the area I'll be close to it. What if someone was in a layout near your blind would you ask them to leave? If that's how it works, next time I'm on fish I'll put 4 post up and if someones on them before me the next morning I'll ask them to leave. What's the difference?

I'm pretty comfortable about the ground I stand on here and it's public.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*duck blinds*

Sure looks like it's going to be a fun year on the coast. Sure wish all these guys had water on the high ground. Maybe they'll all go deer hunting instead.

Still think permenant blinds should be illegal on public property. That would solve all this ****. Then no one could "claim" a spot. Even when there not there to hunt it!!!

It'll never happen, so I just keep putting up with these jerks. I do like the "BURN'EM ALL" line thou. I think I'll put it on the side of my layout blind.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry my internet weener flexed a bit and it gets in the way.....what I miss, still blowing up boats and people or we back to being civil?

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

jiginit said:


> Sorry, Had work to do. Its in General Land use TP&W Website. Confirm by Gme Warden Corpus Christi Division Major Larry Young Ph 361-289-5566


Can you please post a link to this on the TPW website???


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

netboy said:


> Can you please post a link to this on the TPW website???


No he can't. It doesn't exist.


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey im back to civil. I apologize again for my actions. Don't burn blinds down, but if you take something in the blind with you, please take it out with you. Sad to see the respect go out the window in this thread.


----------



## Dry Fly (Jul 23, 2011)

Respect Deeeeeeez!!!!


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Dude guess what


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

chardog said:


> Hey im back to civil. I apologize again for my actions. Don't burn blinds down, but if you take something in the blind with you, please take it out with you. Sad to see the respect go out the window in this thread.


For the record, I dont duck hunt, also, I would not hunt someone elses blind....like I said before, these threads are funny....

I do wade fish an area that duck hunters like to use, got there before they did, was doing my thing....got blown off by a air boat, then got peppered a little later on....talk about lack of class, respect and ethics...i just left with my redfish and trout, wasnt worth the hassle.

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My only argument is I scout and find ducks also. Lets say I found said area first (I'm sure there is no area that is still undiscovered). I decide to go the route of natural vegetation.
Someone else finds it a day later and comes back and builds a blind in the middle of a 100 yard wide flat. I show up first, and opt not to hunt the new to me blind and hit the bank.
Now what are you gonna do when you see I've beat you there and you feel entitled to your blind?


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*Had both happen*



JET DRIVE said:


> Jake-Leg = someone who sleeps in shows up 5 mins before LST and thinks they own 400 yds of public shoreline because they built a blind.
> 
> It's public. Get up early or get a lease. When I go I know where I'm going based on scouting and if a structure on public property is in the area I'll be close to it. What if someone was in a layout near your blind would you ask them to leave? If that's how it works, next time I'm on fish I'll put 4 post up and if someones on them before me the next morning I'll ask them to leave. What's the difference?
> 
> I'm pretty comfortable about the ground I stand on here and it's public.





spurgersalty said:


> My only argument is I scout and find ducks also. Lets say I found said area first (I'm sure there is no area that is still undiscovered). I decide to go the route of natural vegetation.
> Someone else finds it a day later and comes back and builds a blind in the middle of a 100 yard wide flat. I show up first, and opt not to hunt the new to me blind and hit the bank.
> Now what are you gonna do when you see I've beat you there and you feel entitled to your blind?


Had both of these situations happen last year.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fishdoc1 said:


> Had both of these situations happen last year.


Well? What did you do?


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I can see alot of Lightning Strikes hitting blinds this year, just saying!!! LOL!!! It will look like Bastrop on the Bay!!! ROFLOL!!!


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

H


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Dry fly you need the respect to.. in case u forgot u live five houses down and we built the same blind.. and we will be hunting together saturday


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chardog said:


> H


Pause.......


----------



## Dry Fly (Jul 23, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Pause.......


 ...Deeeeeez!!!!!

So who is all ready to shoot some ducks this weekend, I know I am!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

upper coast duck hunter bags will now include highway flares along with shells, calls, coffee and tacos.
a wise man once said that there's enough land in Tx for everybody... but not enough water...
that quote is over 100 yrs old.
still holds true
if I duck hunt this year, it'll be later
Bastrop on the Bay, funny, but at the same time , sad.


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

This is exactly why I deer hunt! I can wake up every morning and know there will be no one hunting my blind, 200yrds to my right, driving through my decoys, or sky blasting at my decoying birds. I can sit in piece and watch the game. Be careful everyone, its just a duck......


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Robert10 said:


> This is exactly why I deer hunt! I can wake up every morning and know there will be no one hunting my blind, 200yrds to my right, driving through my decoys, or sky blasting at my decoying birds. I can sit in piece and watch the game. Be careful everyone, its just a duck......


Thanks for adding so much to the discussion!! Go back to deer hunting...


----------



## JET DRIVE (Sep 15, 2009)

Robert10 said:


> This is exactly why I deer hunt! I can wake up every morning and know there will be no one hunting my blind, 200yrds to my right, driving through my decoys, or sky blasting at my decoying birds. I can sit in piece and watch the game. Be careful everyone, its just a duck......


I think maybe you mean that's why you don't hunt "public." I'm assuming you hunt on a lease. If you deer hunted public ground and somebody built a box stand every 200 yds and then declared it off limits to you you'd have a better understanding of the problem. I know the building of permanent deer blinds on state owned property is regulated so why is it not on state owned land beneath the water?

I have a duck lease and I hunt public. Like the lease for teal and to avoid the crowds especially on the openers.

Be careful everyone it's just Bambi....


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Ha! Ha ha! Ha ha ha! *

Don't be fooled into thinking no one's in your deer stand when you aren't there buddy. Deer lease equals deer lease hunters. "I paid my x number of dollars and by God I'm getting my money out of it" ... "I hear Robert10's got a nice looking stand, I forgot to put corn in mine" ... happens every year, and if you come back with a - not on my lease pal - it's cause you haven't caught them yet, own your own land, or only hunt with family. Promise.


----------



## specked.out130 (Dec 16, 2007)

what if I dont get into your blind until 5 minutes until LST, I gave you the chance to get there, I beat you there, gave you the chance to get in, can I hunt it then???


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

If someone is too lazy to build their own blind they should lease one or bury up in the brush.


----------



## toolabsluvr (May 29, 2006)

welcome to public access, baby!!!!


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

I should have wrote "why I dont like to hunt on public land". And yes you can get on a lease where there are people who dont respect other peoples property. However, I am lucky to be on a lease with close family. Once again good luck to everyone this weekend on whatever you are hunting.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

jiginit said:


> Sorry, Had work to do. Its in General Land use TP&W Website. Confirm by Gme Warden Corpus Christi Division Major Larry Young Ph 361-289-5566


False...

Please provide link in General Land use To show Blinds are not Public On Public Lands... Fairly simple Ill even give the link to the TPWD Site.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/hunt/

Please ... I beg you to find one instance where a GW will Write a ticket for useing a Blind Not Built By the Hunter on Public lands...

I aint talking about Type 2 APHL pemit holders/lands either.

You build it on Public Lands its Public Property. Ethical, Morally... Maybe, Maybe not...

Seems like I ought to be saying something about extra teal tags, or a 12 gauge choke stretcher, Skyhooks and all.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*What a Crock......*



John Cocktosen said:


> Only lazy squatters argue that "a blind for one is a blind for all" and that "guides or other blind builders infringe on 'the public's' right to hunt 'public water' when they don't let me use their blinds". Save it.
> 
> The reality is "the public" has miles of "public water" to hunt, yet "the public" chooses to hunt from someone else's blind because its convenient, comfortable because "the public" doesn't like to sit in mud.
> 
> Hey "public", here's an idea....pay a guide to hunt in his blinds or build your own! Most hunts on the middle coast are around $100 per gun. That's far less than what "the public" would spend on gas to scout a suitable location, the materials and the time and effort to build a blind that won't collapse on "the public's" first hunt. Unfortunately, "the public" would rather be a whiny, selfish, lazy group of squatters that rely on poorly written laws to justify their moronic behavior.


Public land is public land.

Guides or anyone else that "claim" since they built the blind, the area is solely theirs to hunt are just full of it.

Guess what....If I choose to hunt a particular pond and I arrive first and your blind is in it I will hunt that pond period. I probably won't use your blind, but I will hunt that pond. You aint gonnna move me.

Guides and individuals that think they own a pond, point or spot on public land just need to get over it.

You don't own it.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

capt4fish said:


> Public land is public land.
> 
> Guides or anyone else that "claim" since they built the blind, the area is solely theirs to hunt are just full of it.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. The guides and blind builders are the squatters!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

So whoever said they would post up outside their own blind with someone in it and blast all the birds away, to me saying that they would ruin someone else's hunt, i wonder if the hunter(s) in the squatters blind could call the game warden and have the DA ticketed for violation of the Sportsman's Rights Act:

Developed in 1997, the Act prohibits wildlife activists from barring or preventing anyone from legally hunting or catching wild mammals, fish, birds or reptiles. The Act goes on to say no one is permitted to harass or disturb wildlife for the purpose of protecting the wildlife from being hunted or caught. For individuals who violate the Texas Sportsman's Rights Act, a charge with a Class B misdeamor may be cited

Gray area, but stranger things have happened, and with state agencies strapped for cash, you think they aren't going to want to write some tickets???


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken is cheaper than steel shot and taste better Just sayin


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> So whoever said they would post up outside their own blind with someone in it and blast all the birds away, to me saying that they would ruin someone else's hunt, i wonder if the hunter(s) in the squatters blind could call the game warden and have the DA ticketed for violation of the Sportsman's Rights Act:
> 
> Developed in 1997, the Act prohibits wildlife activists from barring or preventing anyone from legally hunting or catching wild mammals, fish, birds or reptiles. The Act goes on to say no one is permitted to harass or disturb wildlife for the purpose of protecting the wildlife from being hunted or caught. For individuals who violate the Texas Sportsman's Rights Act, a charge with a Class B misdeamor may be cited
> 
> Gray area, but stranger things have happened, and with state agencies strapped for cash, you think they aren't going to want to write some tickets???


Not gray area at all man ... ! You're dead on the money. Hunter harassment is a pretty easy charge to file. All you need is a boat number.

And ... chicken is cheaper, but not nearly as much fun to shoot! Not very sporty at all ...



Mojo281 said:


> There's nothing wrong with shooting spoooooonies!! I think we should all make a pact this season to shoot every spoony that decoys and take it easy on the other species...
> 
> (Sponsored in part by Delta Waterfowl)


Hmmmmmmm. I like the way you think. It'd be like deer management, but for ducks. Shoot all the culls and next year you'd have nothing but quality. We should hook up for a hunt sometime man. I've got so many spoonbills it's disgusting ... ! You'd love the property.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jhen said:


> Chicken is cheaper than steel shot and taste better Just sayin


I've never tried steel shot, does it taste like lead? Cause that stuff tastes awful!


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Why would you want to build a big arse blind and show everyone your hunting spot anyways?
Most duck blinds that I've seen on the coast are built by folks that don't have a clue in the world where the ducks are anyhow. They just found a spot that looked good in July while fishing or a spot where the friends cousin took em duck hinting once and decided to build a blind there. 
My buddies and I put slot of time into scouting public land and have very successful hunts. No reason to build a blind there to show off your honey hole


----------

